# MES Tuna Recipe?



## ghostred7 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have read the recipe in the back of the MES40 manual....this is what it says:



SMOKED TUNA

4 Tuna Steaks (1” thick)

1 1/8 cup Sugar

3/8 cup Salt

1 tsp Pepper

¼ tsp Garlic (granulated)

¼ tsp Prague powder #1

1 cup Honey

1 gal Water

Suggested wood chips for smoking:

Hickory or apple chips

Mix above ingredients until dissolved in water. Place in

pre-heated smoker at 140 degrees and cook for about

7 hours using water mixture in water pan.

Has anyone tried this recipe before?  If so, how'd it come out?

Based on the instructions all that mixes together (incl prague powder) and put in the water pan and tuna smokes above it like normal??

Thx in advance.  I wanna do some fish and trying to time it.  I'm going to store to pick up some fish steaks today.  That & new woods from Todd for my AMNPS....diein to try the pecan pellets and the peach dust.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 23, 2012)

I haven't, but let us know how they turn out and take lots and lots of Qview!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 23, 2012)

You are missing a line, how long does the Tuna sit in the Brine before smoking? Other than that it sounds ok, I would probably add some Soy Sauce and Fresh Ginger to the mix with Fresh Garlic, instead of powder. I am not sure I would put the Brine in the water pan, you really gain nothing in terms of flavor and may just end up with a sticky mess if any spills. You will get better flavor and a prettier look if you let the Tuna dry a bit and form a pellicle. You can do this by placing the fish on a rack in the refer over night, letting a Fan blow over the fish for 30-60 minutes or let the fish rest in the preheated smoker "without" Smoke for 1-1.5 hours befor firing up the AMNPS. Good luck...JJ


----------



## mlrtime (Mar 24, 2012)

careful smoking fish like tuna they can contain histamines and time temperature abuse can elavate these levels, nothing kills it.  It can kill you or make you violently ill.  BE SURE TUNA AND OTHER HISTAMINE FISHARE PURCHASED FROM REPUTABLE DISTRIBUTERS OR HANDLED YOURSELF.  Ill take any food poising over histamine.  Just lookin out.  Don't think prague powder protects from histamine?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 25, 2012)

mlrtime said:


> careful smoking fish like tuna they can contain histamines and time temperature abuse can elavate these levels, nothing kills it.  It can kill you or make you violently ill.  BE SURE TUNA AND OTHER HISTAMINE FISHARE PURCHASED FROM REPUTABLE DISTRIBUTERS OR HANDLED YOURSELF.  Ill take any food poising over histamine.  Just lookin out.  Don't think prague powder protects from histamine?




 Interesting and Excellent point! Here is some info on Fish and Histamine, thanks for the post...JJ

http://seafood.ucdavis.edu/haccp/compendium/chapt27.htm


----------

